# Anyone else 25+ never worked?



## xeron (Jun 4, 2014)

I've only had one job in my life which lasted for 6 months (full time). I've never had a part time job or anything 'normal' people in their 20s have. The longer this goes on the lower my confidence gets. I'm in university which is something but I'm going to graduate at 27 / 28 with almost no work experience.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I only work online as an advertiser. Psshh!

I've been applying for a lot of jobs in reality, but nobody ain't calling me for an interview.

Make it 20+


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Besides my internship, no. I'm 27.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

I worked for a month when I was 25, 3 months ago my brother in law got me a ****ty job at the city hall and I'm 28 yo.


----------

